
EC investigates Germany's 'vectoring' copper-network plans as uncompetitive - twoshedsmcginty
https://thestack.com/world/2016/05/10/european-commission-deutsche-telekom-investigation/
======
kozak
The technology seems interesting, but I can't find any more or less technical
information about it (nothing more than a few lines introductory lines).
Links, anyone?

~~~
germanier
I think it's this technique [http://www.broadband-
forum.org/marketing/download/mktgdocs/M...](http://www.broadband-
forum.org/marketing/download/mktgdocs/MR-257.pdf) The full specification
should be this
[http://www.itu.int/rec/T-REC-G.993.5/en](http://www.itu.int/rec/T-REC-G.993.5/en)

